# ASCII über serielle Schnittstelle



## itgirl (10. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade ein Programm, das über eine serielle Schnittstelle mit einer Anlage kommuniziert.
Für Testzwecke bilde ich diese Anlage nach. Die zwei Programme laufen auf Windows 7 64bit Rechnern, welche über die serielle Schnittstelle verbunden sind. Strings habe ich bereits über die Schnittstelle versenden können.
Zur Kommunikation nutze ich die RXTX API. 
Die Anlage schickt die Daten als ACSII Zeichen an mein Programm. Später sollen diese ASCII Zeichen in Bit umgewandelt werden.
Meine Frage ist nun, wie man mit der RXTX API ASCII übertragen kann. Hat jemand eine Idee oder ein bisschen Code zur Orientierung.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## itgirl (11. Sep 2014)

http://forum.**********.net/threads/12819-ASCII-über-serielle-Schnittstelle


----------

